# Maryland Pit Beef vs. Chicago Italian Beef



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2005)

what's the difference?  I saw Raichlen's show this weekend, and he made a Baltimore pit beef sandwich by just adding a rub to a big top round, grilled it, sliced it thin, and served it with horsey sauce with lettuce and tomato.

  Seems like the Chicago style may be marinade in italian dressing, then soaked in beef broth after grilling, or something like that?  What cut of meat does Chicago use?

  I marinaded a london broil (I know, it's a technique) and then grilled it...it was fantastic.  I have an electric slicer...these seem like cheap ways to get good sandwiches.

TIA


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2005)

well what is beef on a wick?  I'm not asking what's better, just trying to figure out what the differences are.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well what is beef on a wick?  I'm not asking what's better, just trying to figure out what the differences are.



Cappy, I think the other "beef" sandwiches are made from ribeye's.  The Baltimore pit beef rocks!!!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2005)

I watched that BBQ-U today before heading back down to SC.  The wife already put in her order.


----------

